# Facebook Just Gave Your Personal Information to...Everyone



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...twitter_dailymailus&__twitter_impression=true

I understand that the cyber world has made put our information out there to the point where someone can steal my house, but this is ridiculous. Social media was a good idea that has gone really bad.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Names and phone numbers.
You mean, just like a phone book?:vs_laugh:

And, for the record, Face Book has never had my phone number.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hmmmmm. Names and phone numbers.
> You mean, just like a phone book?:vs_laugh:
> 
> And, for the record, Face Book has never had my phone number.


Most people have cells and have ditched the landline. They don't want their cell numbers in the breeze.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

"Experts warned that people identified in the database could be targeted by spam messages or phishing schemes"

So just like every other day, then.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Reason number 462 why I don't use Fakebook, Twat, Tweet, or Instacrap. Bad enough I use this computer. But then again, how else am I supposed to get all my free porn! :devil:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem is people agreed to it. Ever read those long legal disclaimers you agree to to use a website, app or program? If you do can you understand it without a law degree? Most people just agree to it and assume it’s nothing harmful.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...twitter_dailymailus&__twitter_impression=true
> 
> I understand that the cyber world has made put our information out there to the point where someone can steal my house, but this is ridiculous. Social media was a good idea that has gone really bad.


I took back responsibility for, and control of, my own safety, security and happiness. 
Someone who might have my name and phone number is not a threat - unless I let it become one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The only part that bothers FB is that someone else got it . They have been mining your personal information ,looking in your private photos of years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The only part that bothers FB is that someone else got it . They have been mining your personal information ,looking in your private photos of years.


There are many companies in this country who have massive computers that do nothing but data mine information on individual people, collate this information, and then sell it to advertisers. It is a huge business.
The US government does the same thing. They have built a massive computer repository to store every bit of information on every person in this country.

Do you use a store "reward card"? Do you buy things online using a credit card or debit card? Do you buy your gasoline, or groceries, or ANYTHING with a plastic card?
Register your vehicle? Have a concealed carry permit? A hunting or fishing license? Drivers license?
Do you vote?

No, my friends, Face Book is the least of our worries.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do not worry about facbook having my info, have never been on it in my life.

My cellphone is a simple flip phone with no texting and gets about 10 minutes use a year.

So with that there is no tweeting or any other similar usage,

The thing is off except when I go out alone, just in case.

My GPS is a Garmin that is 15 years old and does just one thing, positioning.

I have a land line, will have until I die or SHTF, whichever comes first,

the thing is that the number is a converted land line number, originally 4 digit in 1938, 

over the decades 6 more numbers were added,

I kept it after my brother died, and converted it to a cell.

There is nothing stored on this laptop except some photo's, of family and what you all see when posted.

I am on this and one other forum and it is not a prepping one.

I am so low profile they would have to dig to find me.


I should add that only four people have my cell number and no one else.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just keep a 300 credit score, and nobody will bother you.
Seriously, if anybody wants to know anything about you, it will come to light..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have had this conversation dozens of times over the years and it still makes me just shake my head.

When you post ANYTHING on Facebook, Tweeter, Instagram, or even here or the orange site, you are screaming to God, the world and everybody: "Hey, look at me"! Then we get upset about our loss of privacy because somebody we do not want looking at us, actually looks at us? I cannot get my head around that logic at all.

Do I worry about the U.S. government tracking my information? Not really. I am sure they have mounds of personal data on me. But if the recent FBI scandal taught me anything it was that the federal government is too wildly incompetent to actually be able to do anything with it.

I do worry a little bit about corporations tracking my data, particularly Google and Apple, because they have some very talented people working there. But I also have the option of minimizing my interaction with them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Deebo says "FUHQEM"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One,

Not sure I agree on all three .... probably only tweet. Cause I like twat and like to start instacrap!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

True enough, if your on a computer, use any kind of plastic, gotten a hunting license, bought a gun, or any number of other modern systems of convenience, your on a list or in a file someplace. I try to limit my exposure on principle and like @Inor, believe the government is so inept and the information so vast, that the only way your going to stand out is if you do something really stupid to attract attention. That's not to say that their capabilities are not getting better and that the government or the corporations won't misuse the information if they can. They certainly will.

I don't use Fakebook or twater tweet and instacrap because I have always thought it a waste of time. The American public, for the most part, has bought into this medium hook line and sinker, plopping down millions so they can be famous among other wannabees, so they can gain instant validation for something silly they are doing.

The inventors of these mediums created a need where there was none needed, so hats off to them. So, Now we break up via instacrap instead of face to face, we divorce, eat, marry, kill, cry, laugh, basically live our lives on Fakebook. We make foreign policy and military decisions via tweeter-twat. We even campaign via social media. We do less and less face to face, voice to voice.

We are being desensitized, dehuminized and dumbed down. Big Brother is proud and smiling.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> True enough, if your on a computer, use any kind of plastic, gotten a hunting license, bought a gun, or any number of other modern systems of convenience, your on a list or in a file someplace. I try to limit my exposure on principle and like @Inor, believe the government is so inept and the information so vast, that the only way your going to stand out is if you do something really stupid to attract attention. That's not to say that their capabilities are not getting better and that the government or the corporations won't misuse the information if they can. They certainly will.
> 
> I don't use Fakebook or twater tweet and instacrap because I have always thought it a waste of time. The American public, for the most part, has bought into this medium hook line and sinker, plopping down millions so they can be famous among other wannabees, so they can gain instant validation for something silly they are doing.
> 
> ...


^^^ THAT right there ^^^ is why you are rich and powerful and can survive the rigors that life in Houston entails, while I eek out a hardscrabble existence. You Sir, are a genius with words and ideas!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, I dunno. I was just on Face Book visiting some 5th Infantry groups and visiting with old friends who Saw The Elephant also.
Guys I only get to see in person once a year at the reunion.
Between the general 5th Division groups (five of them) a number of the units have their own groups as well. My Brothers.

As a military history enthusiast I belong to many related groups also, maybe 100 or so. Ranging from WWI to WWII, to the Cold War, to Vietnam. 
And veteran only, "closed" groups where you have to prove your bona fides to be granted membership.

I don't relate well to civilians. I'd rather be with my own tribe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm seeing responses that indicate the article wasn't read. Here are the bullet points:

Cybersecurity firm found an unsecure database of Facebook user data online

Approximately 267,140,436 records were exposed and shared on the dark web

The database included IDs, phone numbers and full names of mainly US users

The database has since been shut down, but was live on the web for two weeks

Experts warned that people identified in the database could be targeted by spam messages or phishing schemes

Do as you will, but be informed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm seeing responses that indicate the article wasn't read. Here are the bullet points:
> 
> Cybersecurity firm found an unsecure database of Facebook user data online
> 
> ...


I read the whole thing.
I get "targeted" by phishing schemes in my email already, and get spam phone calls too.
I'm not stupid enough to fall for any of them, ALTHOUGH many Face Book users may be that ignorant.

When someone using a profile picture of a big breasted young female sends me a friend request, it doesn't take Albert Einstein to figure it out.

Bottom line - I may have been born at night, but it wasn't last night.

And, for that matter, your credit card numbers are already being bought and sold on the dark web. Have been for years.
Good thing I haven't had a credit card since 1986.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Every time I get a call from an Indian telemarketer...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Grocery stores save your purchase history. (celery sales, tampax)
Gas stations and liquer stores save your purchase history. (when they scan your ID) or when you use the store "points card"
All this data is mined, stored, sold, resold, and is there forever.
I did two texts this week, each of them were from unknown New Mexico Prefix Phone numbers, one was about "lowering my insurance" and one was from Safe World or some shit.
I gave them this reply 
"OMG there's blood everywhere. He will never tell our secret. Deposit the remainder in my account. Why did you want me to save the eyes?"
They didn't text back?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I must be at the bottom of the sales demographic. About five years ago I noticed that my wife was getting more junk mail than I did. This continued until this year. Unless it's a notice to re-up my drivers license, I get absolutely no mail. I don't even get cards to re-apply for blade magazines!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> ^^^ THAT right there ^^^ is why you are rich and powerful and can survive the rigors that life in Houston entails, while I eek out a hardscrabble existence. You Sir, are a genius with words and ideas!


And you sir are a genius for recognizing my genius! :vs_lol: Really, how smart can I be that I live in the forth largest city in the country chuck full of freakin crazy people?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> And you sir are a genius for recognizing my genius! :vs_lol: Really, how smart can I be that I live in the forth largest city in the country chuck full of freakin crazy people?


Yeah, Houston is full of crazy people (and homeless people). But look on the bright side, it is not Austin!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I read the whole thing.
> I get "targeted" by phishing schemes in my email already, and get spam phone calls too.
> I'm not stupid enough to fall for any of them, ALTHOUGH many Face Book users may be that ignorant.
> 
> ...


I have eliminated all but one credit card and that is used as emergency or to rent cars, book flights, hotels and hookers when I travel on personnel business. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Yeah, Houston is full of crazy people (and homeless people). But look on the bright side, it is not Austin!


No, but we just re- elected a criminal in Sylvester Turner. I didn't think anyone could be worse then Annise (I am a ****) Parker, but Sylvester slime ball proved me wrong. (I met him. He is a slime ball of the highest order) Fortunately I don't live in Houston proper, unfortunately, the disease of liberalism is spreading quickly.

You are the true genius. You got out of the liberal cesspool and into god's country. Hold fast my friend, they are coming for you!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have used a credit or debit card at Wawa convenience stores your info has been compromised.
All 850 locations affected, massive scheme went on for TEN MONTHS.

www.foxbusiness.com/technology/wawa-says-data-breach-affected-thousands-over-10-months


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In fact, if you want a real eye-opener, go to Fox Business News website, and simply type data breach into the search bar.
You will get over 83,000 results.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny, I just looked up from my desk at the bookcase and right there at eye level is "1984". How did that get there? I thought it was buried on a bottom shelf in the corner somewhere.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have eliminated all but one credit card and that is used as emergency or to rent cars, book flights, hotels and hookers when I travel on personnel business. :tango_face_grin:


Aint no business like HOE business.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> Really, how smart can I be that I live in the forth largest city in the country chuck full of freakin crazy people?


I've never been to Houston (other than the airport), but it has to be better than Seattle.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I've never been to Houston (other than the airport), but it has to be better than Seattle.


Sure, if you like 105 degree summers that seem to last forever with the humidity so high you can drink the air. The crazy people everywhere, the crime, the noise, the traffic. :tango_face_wink:

I bitch, but still, there must be something I like about it. I have been here for over 30 years. Really, I love Texas, it is a great state if you stay out of the liberal bastions of chaos. AKA: cities. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> it is a great state if you stay out of the liberal bastions of chaos. AKA: cities.


My wife and I did a similar thing. She's a suburban girl, and needs "mall time" quite often. But we found a nice quiet neighborhood about eight miles out of the city. We have a church across the street, and people drive quietly here. Oh, and kids beg to cut your lawn...


----------

